
Automatic Mapping of NES Games with Mappy - lainon
https://arxiv.org/abs/1707.03908
======
lathiat
This reminds me of a project that turns 2D NES games into 3D in real time..
not joking!

[https://www.theverge.com/2016/3/9/11189002/3dnes-emulator-
ni...](https://www.theverge.com/2016/3/9/11189002/3dnes-emulator-nintendo-
games-3d-super-mario)

~~~
and0
Currently developing a different take on this same concept, but using hand-
modeled voxel shapes in place of sprites.

Haven't posted any significant updates in a while but progress is steady; just
added cell-shading outlines to sprites that require it (can't translate black
outlines into voxels otherwise) and improving the render pipeline to
accommodate it.

[http://n3s.io](http://n3s.io) but more recent screenshots are at
[https://twitter.com/n3semu](https://twitter.com/n3semu)

~~~
ericfrederich
Great... now put the camera in Mario's head and let me play some FPS mario

------
tclancy
A stark reminder of how old I am was my initial confusion as to how someone
used that crappy arcade game featuring a mouse to map Nintendo levels.

~~~
radarsat1
Hahaha thanks.. I forgot about that game.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mappy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mappy)

Man now I'm kinda missing all those old arcade-style games, it's been a while.
Centipede, mario bros, galaga.. they were pretty damn fun. Totally different
game play to what you see now. No hesitation to make it next-to-impossible to
win.

~~~
tclancy
Yeah, my next project is hopefully to make a retro machine out of the
Raspberry Pi I've never done anything with so I can raise my young daughter on
"real" video games: 4 directions, one action button, that sort of thing.

~~~
acomjean
I made a "retropi" Linux pi box for my brother and nieces. It works remarkably
well and wasn't hard at all. Though I needed to include a keyboard and
instructions on how to exit(we had an intellivision growing up, but most
controllers lack a number pad ).

The intellivision games don't hold up that well,the mame games are much
better. A good controller though helps. I feel an arcade cabinet makes those
games better. The kids kinda like them, but arcade games are designed to be
hard and short and lack nostalgic appeal

[https://retropie.org.uk](https://retropie.org.uk)

------
slipstream-
I thought at first that this was to do with memory mapping/banking...

------
Mateon1
Is this project open source?

Googling is ineffective due to an NES game called Mappy.

~~~
maxerickson
At least partly:

[https://github.com/JoeOsborn/mechlearn](https://github.com/JoeOsborn/mechlearn)

Researchware though.

------
bluedino
Anyone have the details on how game magazines used to create their maps? I
read somewhere that Nintendo Power used a Mac IIfx with a TV capture card,
someone grabbing screens as another person played through the levels.

~~~
Bluecobra
I'm pretty sure that they just took photos of a TV (like a good PVM monitor,
not a wood-grain cabinet Zenith), at least in the beginning. There's no doubt
that these are photographs of a CRT:

[http://www.superluigibros.com/images/media/nintendopower/1_s...](http://www.superluigibros.com/images/media/nintendopower/1_smb2/nintendopower001_pg18-19.jpg)

~~~
goialoq
Reading that magazine was sometimes almost/more fun than playing the game --
you get all the art and logic without the frustration and sisyphean replay

------
dpcx
I'm curious how well this would work on games like the original Legend of
Zelda and the Lost Woods (and Lost Hills) section.

~~~
bluedino
It's discussed, with images, on page 6

 _There are also instances with more complex mechanics at play: in Zelda’s
“Lost Woods”, the player moves through a sequence of identical-looking rooms
and must use the correct door in each of those rooms or return to the first
room in the sequence. We do not expect to be able to automat- ically cover all
such cases since in the end room connections are defined in opaque game
programs and we cannot hope to address every possibility. We therefore leave
it up to a human analyst to select which rooms should or should not be
merged._

------
nerpderp83
There was a similar project that was able to extract the background matte
painting for animations. Their example was a reproduction of a 15-30 foot
painting for the Scooby-Do universe. I haven't be able to find it in years.

------
petters
Bright Man should be Flash Man, right?

~~~
muterad_murilax
Yep.

~~~
JoeOsborn
Ack, an embarrassing error! Thanks for pointing it out.

